#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 意見箱 >  >  聊天室表情投票（已結束）

## 雪麒

感謝眾獸的提案，共收到提案12個，共36個頭像（由於重複，實際少於此數），那麼投票就開始羅⊙w⊙～

表情分組為：笑、哭、汗、驚、Hi、嚎，以及未分組。
分組的會將每組票數最多的1-3個（視情況而定）放入聊天室中，未分組的按票數降序佔據剩餘名額，暫定共15個。

投票暫定7日，2月13日開始統計票數並確定聊天室表情。

以後也許會編寫程式讓眾獸能上傳並自定義自己所使用的表情，就像即時聊天軟件一樣。這個理論上是完全可行的，敬請期待吧～

----------


## 有醬藍

果然有人投分隔島呢XDDD

其實最快的風法就是直接跟編寫文章一樣，全部丟上去讓大家自己選。 :onion_59:

----------


## 雪麒

> 果然有人投分隔島呢XDDD
> 
> 其實最快的風法就是直接跟編寫文章一樣，全部丟上去讓大家自己選。


不過聊天室目前沒有這樣的功能呢，要顯示就會一次顯示所有表情，上百個表情全部顯示出來應該會看花眼吧，找個表情可能要半天……而且爪機黨也會很悲催的
分隔線XDD那個不是拿來投票的哦～

----------


## tobyhokh

如果同票數的，如何處理？

例如︰哭的（只選2個），一個是最高票數，另外兩個的票數相同。

你們會怎樣去處理？

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  阿藍：

      不瞞你嗥，本狼就是那隻投分隔島的！！！ :wuffer_bawl: 現在本狼超級後悔哪！！！

TO  托比：

      本狼不知道耶。也許當初提案的兩獸抽籤或猜拳？ :wuffer_glee: 

TO  雪麒：

      對啊。本狼之前都沒想過呢。用爪機上狼版的友獸的確會很不方便，三百多個表情佔據了小小的螢幕，真的超級擁擠啊！！！

凍狼   斯冰菊   摯書

102/2/8    01:16

壬辰年臘月廿八日    丑次

----------


## 雪麒

投票現在結束！

已經將符合條件的15個表情加入到聊天室，歡迎核查票數～

----------

